# This sucks... Wanting a discontinued guitar..



## BusinessMan (Jun 6, 2013)

I want an ibanez mtm2. I wish they hadn't discontinued it. I used to have one but it was a pos that guitar center sold me.


----------



## Basti (Jun 6, 2013)

I actually dreamt about owning a white Ibby flying V...later I found out it actually existed, the VBT700, and it had only been made in 2007 -_- it was a good dream. 
sucks man


----------



## Zado (Jun 6, 2013)

yep it suck,I had so much gas for the ibanez prm1x once and found out it was limited.That's annoying. Ebay search may help you I guess


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 6, 2013)

You think that's bad?


----------



## Herrick (Jun 6, 2013)

It definitely sucks ballz when you want something that is no longer in production. Butt it's extra special when you finally get a good used one


----------



## BusinessMan (Jun 6, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> You think that's bad?



That v is cool. Is that Gibson? And the when something you want is limited and you only find out about it when it's discontinued. I too wanted an ibanez vbt700 but I just discovered those recently.


----------



## BusinessMan (Jun 6, 2013)

Basti said:


> I actually dreamt about owning a white Ibby flying V...later I found out it actually existed, the VBT700, and it had only been made in 2007 -_- it was a good dream.
> sucks man



Last time I looked there were a couple on used guitar center. Not sure about the white


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 6, 2013)

BusinessMan said:


> That v is cool. Is that Gibson?



They're both Ibanezes.

They were discontinued in... I think the late 70's/early 80's.


----------



## BusinessMan (Jun 6, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> They're both Ibanezes.
> 
> They were discontinued in... I think the late 70's/early 80's.



Now tht SUCKS. Haha


----------



## Andromalia (Jun 6, 2013)

No kidding....





@HeHasTheJazzHands: Meestisparkle has an Ibby V for sale atm.


----------



## Mark_McQ (Jun 6, 2013)

BusinessMan said:


> I want an ibanez mtm2. I wish they hadn't discontinued it. I used to have one but it was a pos that guitar center sold me.



This is probably a bit of an odd way to do it, but here you go:

2007 Ibanez MTM2 Mick Thompson Seven Guitar Body BD-2284 | eBay

2007 Ibanez MTM2 Mick Thompson Guitar Neck GN-2226 | eBay

Ibanez Fixed Edge III Bridge Black Finish BR-2136 | eBay


----------



## will_shred (Jun 6, 2013)

Don't even get me started on discontinued Ibbys  

The GAS is strong with this one.


----------



## leonardo7 (Jun 6, 2013)

I know the feeling. For some reason 9 times out of 10 it's an Ibanez


----------



## rikomaru (Jun 6, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> You think that's bad?


 oooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhh god i was only like $200 or so short of winning one of the old Destroyers on Ebay once. I actually go so mad when i lost, i had to roll up while i took a dump a sobbed  I'm STILL constantly on the hunt for those golden oldies.....even the post-lawsuit destroyers look great to me though. Tha actually includes that recent DT420 short run they did.....in black......hint hint clue everyone >.>


----------



## rikomaru (Jun 6, 2013)

leonardo7 said:


> I know the feeling. For some reason 9 times out of 10 it's an Ibanez


 
so happy it's not just me.......there are actually two Gibsons i want too though (god forbid). anyone remember what that run of LP/SG studios were that were all silver, including the pickup bobbins? And i've ALWAYS craved an LP Supreme in Wine Red. Even if i hate the way it plays, i still can't get it off my mind


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 6, 2013)

Andromalia said:


> No kidding....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



.... the Rocket Roll and Destroyer, my kingdom for an ESP EXP or MX.


----------



## Forkface (Jun 6, 2013)

I saw this last year and started saving as quickly as i could and when i got the money it was gone 
Ibanez Limited Edition RG721 (Charcoal Brown Flat) | Sweetwater.com
I've been trying to find one secondhand but no luck yet.


----------



## Jake (Jun 6, 2013)

Most of what I want is discontinued  

I feel your pain.


----------



## Bleach31 (Jun 6, 2013)

I really want a cherry red Destroyer.


----------



## Justin Bailey (Jun 6, 2013)

Ebay. Case cosed. Lock er up and let her die.


----------



## Don Vito (Jun 6, 2013)

God is dead.


----------



## 7stringDemon (Jun 6, 2013)

I think there's a guy here who's looking for a change from him MBM2. Maybe see if he wants a trade or wants to sell.


----------



## vilk (Jun 6, 2013)

Gibson voodoo SG






Yeah I know it's not the COOLEST thing ever but I still always wanted one. And it came with a red snakeskin case.


----------



## Matt_D_ (Jun 6, 2013)

pretty much all my "hero" guitars are discontinued 

RGA121
RGA321
RGA220z (CYW)
RGA420z
RGA427z
RG3210 
SZ2020/520FM

Its at this point i go, when the hell did I become an ibanez fanboy?
at least they still make telecasters, and E-II T7's


----------



## rockstarazuri (Jun 7, 2013)

I bet a lot of people would want an RGA121/321 and the RG1527M. I'm lucky I got both of them before they were discontinued


----------



## asher (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## Leuchty (Jun 7, 2013)

asher said:


>



I came here to post this.

After 2 years, I found one...

In Australia, thats a mighty accomplishment. Considering I found another one here for DOUBLE what I paid.


----------



## RevelGTR (Jun 7, 2013)

Original Jeff Beck strat. Had a HUUUGE neck, I wish they hadn't watered the new ones down so much.


----------



## asher (Jun 7, 2013)

CYBERSYN said:


> I came here to post this.
> 
> After 2 years, I found one...
> 
> In Australia, thats a mighty accomplishment. Considering I found another one here for DOUBLE what I paid.



Had one for a week, gave it up for a JP7. Want it back and can't find any.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jun 7, 2013)

In the case of the OP, if it's only recently discontinued, it's still possible to snag one from you local Ibanez distributor. Just because it's officially discontinued doesn't mean that their stocks magically dissapear. Plus, MTM2s are pretty common on the bay, or second hand, some guitar stores still have them in stock, whatever. 

Any of the older discontinued stuff is naturally harder to come by, but it's still possible if you hunt hard enough. 



CYBERSYN said:


> In Australia, thats a mighty accomplishment. Considering I found another one here for DOUBLE what I paid.


 
Thankfully, I got mine for under 800 AUD. Thank you Golden Week.


----------



## Blasphemer (Jun 7, 2013)

This is my "one that got away". BTW, if anyone happens to have one of these, I'd be willing to pay a stupid amount of money for it


----------



## rikomaru (Jun 7, 2013)

i'm likely fiending the hardest for that Ibanez AF105f and DAMN that was a quick run T_T


----------



## AliceLG (Jun 7, 2013)

A quick search on eBay got me not a single damn things. I was looking for:

Ibanez 1077XL
Ibanez 2077XL


----------



## Leuchty (Jun 7, 2013)

asher said:


> Had one for a week, gave it up for a JP7. Want it back and can't find any.



There is one for sale here... 

You dont want to know how much...



Bloody_Inferno said:


> Thankfully, I got mine for under 800 AUD. Thank you Golden Week.



Whaaa? Fuuuu...


----------



## Pat_tct (Jun 7, 2013)

ESP M-I
TOM Bridge, one Humbucker, Reversed Headstock, Flat Black finish, Ebony Fretboard.
Our guitarist uses this guitar and I'm absolutely in love with it.
i wish they would make those simple but beautiful guitars again.


----------



## asher (Jun 7, 2013)

CYBERSYN said:


> There is one for sale here...
> 
> You dont want to know how much...
> 
> ...



Urgh. One went up on eBay a month ago. Was watching.. day left and sitting around 850.

Goes down.

Comes back up instantly sold @950. 

STICK TO YOUR DAMN AUCTIONS PEOPLE


----------



## Johnson_LACS (Jun 7, 2013)

Do really want this MM JP for my mathcore project.
I'm an asshole, I know.
Still, I've played it at our Jazz Club, and it was awesome.
I couldn't afford it that day, but when I came back about a week later with all the cash - it was gone.
I hate myself for that.


----------



## mcsalty (Jun 7, 2013)

anyone?


----------



## Johnson_LACS (Jun 7, 2013)

mcsalty said:


> anyone?



Me, but, isn't this LACS of Chris Broderick?
Annnnnnnnd, it is.
I have some very bad news for you, bro.


----------



## mcsalty (Jun 7, 2013)

Johnson_LACS said:


> Me, but, isn't this LACS of Chris Broderick?
> Annnnnnnnd, it is.
> I have some very bad news for you, bro.



oh i know it is, i've just been worshipping it for the past month or so haha. if only...


----------



## Hankey (Jun 7, 2013)

I've been looking for one of these for the past 10 years or so:






Ibanez SC420

Played one when I was broke and loved it. When I finally had enough cash to spend these were discontinued and nowhere to be found :/...


----------



## Johnson_LACS (Jun 7, 2013)

mcsalty said:


> oh i know it is, i've just been worshipping it for the past month or so haha. if only...



Well, this'll be da good motivation to become an Ibby endorsee.


----------



## kochmirizliv (Jun 7, 2013)

THIS!


----------



## Curt (Jun 7, 2013)

leonardo7 said:


> I know the feeling. For some reason 9 times out of 10 it's an Ibanez


 
This...

I was so upset that they discontinued the SV. The SynchroniZR was seriously the nicest, smoothing non-locking trem ever.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Jun 7, 2013)

if anyone has, or knows of anyone that has a Cole Clark Stealth, PLEASE pm me.


----------



## patata (Jun 7, 2013)

Those EMG loaded ibanez.6 and 7 string version.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## Curt (Jun 7, 2013)

I almost forgot about that RGA. 
Oh, the RGT's as well. 

Curse you, Ibanez!


----------



## Leuchty (Jun 7, 2013)

Another up for Ibanez:






Exclusive to AUS.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 7, 2013)

Guess I'll join in for real.

















(Highway One Telecaster)

And some others I can't remember.


----------



## Jed (Jun 7, 2013)

Hankey said:


> I've been looking for one of these for the past 10 years or so:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I saw one on my local craigslist a couple months ago. They sanded it down and had a natural finish. I have never played the model before, but it looks amazing. Just know that there are some still floating around.


----------



## Jed (Jun 7, 2013)

Pat_tct said:


> ESP M-I
> TOM Bridge, one Humbucker, Reversed Headstock, Flat Black finish, Ebony Fretboard.
> Our guitarist uses this guitar and I'm absolutely in love with it.
> i wish they would make those simple but beautiful guitars again.



ESP M-1 NTB Electric Guitar | Musician&#39;s Friend


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 7, 2013)

Jed said:


> ESP M-1 NTB Electric Guitar | Musician's Friend



I believe it's either being discontinued or already is. ESP cut a lot of shit from their standard series.

And there's another discontinued guitar I remember liking, but I can't remember it.


----------



## isispelican (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jun 7, 2013)

I love how the RGA121/321 gets lamented on a lot considering they weren't all that popular during their time of introduction. Once they got discontinued, everybody wants one.


----------



## Matt_D_ (Jun 7, 2013)

Hankey said:


> I've been looking for one of these for the past 10 years or so:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I found one on ebay last night actually.. GO!


----------



## Matt_D_ (Jun 7, 2013)

CYBERSYN said:


> Another up for Ibanez:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I saw one of those on ebay last night too. seriously. sub 1k IIRC. or was it gumtree. either or


----------



## Nag (Jun 7, 2013)

Don Vito said:


> God is dead.



I have one of these . I was actually looking for an RR24 but they had just been discontinued. Got lucky as hell with that


----------



## Kaamraan (Jun 7, 2013)

My list of guitars that I hope to own some day are topped by 3 discontinued Ibanezes that are all impossible to find around here, or if you can find them, they go for ridiculous prices (I live in Durban, South Africa)

RG3120TW





RG550 (any colour, but I think I like white the most)





PGM301





Thankfully I managed to get myself one really nice discontinued RG at a decent price- the RG1451


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 7, 2013)

Aaand I just remembered the other guitars.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Jun 7, 2013)

This, just this.


----------



## eaeolian (Jun 7, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> They're both Ibanezes.
> 
> They were discontinued in... I think the late 70's/early 80's.



Late '70s, after the Gibson lawsuits. You can still find them, but it will hurt. That said, they're better guitars than the Gibsons of that era, and considerably cheaper, so...


----------



## Matt_D_ (Jun 7, 2013)

Kaamraan said:


> PGM301
> 
> 
> 
> ...



there's a PGM301 on ishibashi. 
yes. i've been bored and trawling used guitar sites ok. please dont hate me


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 7, 2013)

eaeolian said:


> That said, they're better guitars than the Gibsons of that era, and considerably cheaper, so...



Yup, but compared to other lawsuit models, I find Ibanez ones can be pretty damn expensive.


----------



## Basti (Jun 7, 2013)

I dreamt about another guitar. PRS this time...what the hell brain.


----------



## ghostred7 (Jun 7, 2013)

I'll whine about this until the end of time. I really wish they didn't stop production on the Gibson M-III & M-IV. Hate myself for getting rid of one of these. The neck was nice & wide like a classical almost, yet super thin and easy to play.


----------



## UV7BK4LIFE (Jun 7, 2013)

isispelican said:


>


 
You can still get a new Horizon III. Not in that color though, I think:
Rakuten: ESP HORIZON-III - Shopping Japanese products from Japan

I am looking for this since eternity:






It is a Blade JM. A jazzmaster model with a floating bridge with sort of a zero point that can't detune when you break a string. 5 active single coils and two pairs have dual/split modes (no not humbuckers!!!) and available in stunning blue or purple sunbursts. It got a rave review in Guitar Player magazine a loooooong time ago. 

The one pictured here is a later model with a normal bridge.

I tried one in a store 20 years ago. Way out of my budget. Never saw one since. This picture is the only relevant result I got from Google. Bloody rare guitar.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Jun 7, 2013)

Ya finding discontinued gear sucks. I wanted an older gator case that just was replaced last year with a cheaper model, I ordered from one site that had the old one on their site but they took two weeks just to email me saying I have to pay $30 more for the new one I didn't want. Canceled that but couldn't find the old one anywhere. I found it used by bugging a guy and paying brand new prices for a used item just because it's now rare.. but that's how much I wanted it.


----------



## Webmaestro (Jun 7, 2013)

I feel your pain. I can't tell you what I'd do or who I'd sleep with to get one of these...











Ibanez... for the love of all that is holy... BRING BACK THE RG7 CST!!


----------



## Jake (Jun 7, 2013)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> I love how the RGA121/321 gets lamented on a lot considering they weren't all that popular during their time of introduction. Once they got discontinued, everybody wants one.


 exactly

I've had both, I still only have the rga121 as the difference between the two isn't that much and I bonded with my 121 better. 

also theres like 2 in the classifieds here and the one 321 is extra extra cheap fyi anyone who's looking (it's not mine though)


----------



## TheKindred (Jun 7, 2013)

asher said:


>



I always feel like I'm on the verge of selling/trading my 1527M, but all you ever hear about are how people wished they hadn't parted with it. I hate gear regret.




Webmaestro said:


>



Took forever to find one of these and I am happy to have it buried with me.


----------



## Webmaestro (Jun 7, 2013)

TheKindred said:


> I always feel like I'm on the verge of selling/trading my 1527M, but all you ever hear about are how people wished they hadn't parted with it. I hate gear regret.
> 
> Took forever to find one of these and I am happy to have it buried with me.



Well, I kept my 1527M neck (put it on a 1527RB project) and sold the body, trem, and electronics. I just can't stand the new ZR tremolos, so I have no regrets in that regard. However, I'd love to have an older 1527M... with an Edge Pro 7.

Dude, never say never... so if you EVER consider selling that RG7, EMAIL ME FIRST!!


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jun 7, 2013)

Don't even get me started on this:






It's a Burny RLC-95S. I don't know for certain but I think it's from around the early 90s and made in Japan. They do one at the minute which is similar in spec but made in China... I desperately want one of those too, but this... this... oh Jesus. Black LP Customs are the sexiest guitars on earth.


----------



## Loganator259 (Jun 7, 2013)

Ibanez SV5470F. Every since I laid my eyes on that guitar I've wanted it. 
Ibanez RT650 is another, but I wasn't even born yet when these were made I don't think.
And last, and least. The Ibanez FR1620. They still make the red one to my knowledge, but no longer make the black one, and I really don't dig red guitars that much...
Basically, just a non locking trem MIJ Ibanez is what a I want, but they always discontinue them.


----------



## absolutorigin (Jun 7, 2013)

Happens all the time. A company releases a bad-ass guitar and of course, I have no money.

I obtain money, and they discontinue the guitar. WAAAAHHHHH


----------



## TemjinStrife (Jun 7, 2013)

Between the Sam Ash, Guitar Center, Music Go Round used websites, Gbase, eBay, craigslist searchers, and keeping an eye out on forums, there are few production instruments that are absolutely impossible to find.


----------



## Andromalia (Jun 7, 2013)

Some of thm can be found, but for the high end ones the prices are retarded. Seen 4K5&#8364; auctions for MXes, they don't sell but they likely are gone through forums or out of ebay.


----------



## mcleanab (Jun 7, 2013)

By November, I would like to own one of these:

https://encrypted.google.com/search...1&biw=1440&bih=775&sei=iC2yUevIL7Kr4AOV9YD4BQ


----------



## Nicki (Jun 7, 2013)

Matt_D_ said:


> pretty much all my "hero" guitars are discontinued
> 
> RGA121
> RGA321
> ...


There's a dude in my area selling an SZ720FM

Ibanez SZ 720fm

Maybe this is close enough to the 520FM you want? I have an SZR720 and it's pretty killer.


----------



## BusinessMan (Jun 7, 2013)

Damn. As it turns out, a friend of mine is selling me his ibanez mtm1 (even better!!) in red. It'll take me a couple months to save up for that but it'll be worth it!! And instead of my usual active favorites ill change them out for bkp's, sd nazgul, or some tesla pups which i saw fearedse demo! When were the mtm1's discontinued?


----------



## Jed (Jun 7, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I believe it's either being discontinued or already is. ESP cut a lot of shit from their standard series.
> 
> And there's another discontinued guitar I remember liking, but I can't remember it.



So is this just the tail end of inventory. Yeah im not a huge fan of their new ltd at esp price they are doing.


----------



## Jake (Jun 7, 2013)

BusinessMan said:


> Damn. As it turns out, a friend of mine is selling me his ibanez mtm1 (even better!!) in red. It'll take me a couple months to save up for that but it'll be worth it!! And instead of my usual active favorites ill change them out for bkp's, sd nazgul, or some tesla pups which i saw fearedse demo! When were the mtm1's discontinued?


2011 I believe


----------



## Chuck (Jun 7, 2013)

BucketheadRules said:


>


 
There was one of these at my local shop last time I was there


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jun 7, 2013)

baron samedi said:


> Gibson voodoo SG
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've played one of those a few times, gigged with it too. It was alright.


----------



## Necris (Jun 7, 2013)

Gibson Les Paul BFG in Silverburst please.


----------



## BusinessMan (Jun 7, 2013)

For anyone who cares, I just saw this on Craigslist. For you destroyer guys
Rare Japaniese Ibanez


----------



## MetalMike04 (Jun 7, 2013)

(in your best lefty Bane voice)

Oh, you think you know what its like to suffer from discontinued guitars, but you merely adopted the feeling. Im left handed, I was born in it, molded by it. I didn&#8217;t see a current production Ibanez until I was already a man. By then, it was nothing to me but another guitar!The feeling betrays you, because it belongs to me!


----------



## Black Mamba (Jun 7, 2013)

http://www.google.com/url?sa=i&sour...Rej12rfkfR9sBwHXp2uoixeQ&ust=1370731475135422


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jun 7, 2013)

Black Mamba said:


> http://www.google.com/url?sa=i&sour...Rej12rfkfR9sBwHXp2uoixeQ&ust=1370731475135422



I must be the only person who's really never seen the appeal in those.

It looks like a birthday cake of a Flying V


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 7, 2013)

BucketheadRules said:


> I must be the only person who's really never seen the appeal in those.



You're not alone. I thought the V cut was too deep, making it look really, really skinny. I like Buckethead's version a lot more, since it seems he wanted the body a bit bigger.


----------



## Kaamraan (Jun 7, 2013)

Matt_D_ said:


> there's a PGM301 on ishibashi.
> yes. i've been bored and trawling used guitar sites ok. please dont hate me



Goodness, man... Thanks for telling me about this site- I just want to move to Japan and buy all the guitars :|

Look at this thing :O


----------



## _MonSTeR_ (Jun 7, 2013)

'92 Ibanez catalog. Nuff said.


----------



## Webmaestro (Jun 7, 2013)

Kaamraan said:


> Goodness, man... Thanks for telling me about this site- I just want to move to Japan and buy all the guitars :|



My biggest regret is that I lived in Japan for 3 years ('97 - '99) and didn't buy a single Ibanez while I was over there. I was too dirt-ass poor at the time. 

In my defense, I don't remember seeing them all that much. The few music stores near me usually only had 1 or 2 low-end Ibby's at any given time. Rest were all Fenders, Gibsons, and American knockoffs.


----------



## Kaamraan (Jun 7, 2013)

Webmaestro said:


> My biggest regret is that I lived in Japan for 3 years ('97 - '99) and didn't buy a single Ibanez while I was over there. I was too dirt-ass poor at the time.
> 
> In my defense, I don't remember seeing them all that much. The few music stores near me usually only had 1 or 2 low-end Ibby's at any given time. Rest were all Fenders, Gibsons, and American knockoffs.



That's actually pretty sad- I'm sorry about that :/ From what I've heard, the cost of living in Japan is pretty ridiculously high :?

I have to say I really didn't expect that Ibanezes would be hard to find there though


----------



## KAMI (Jun 8, 2013)

Wanting guitars you can't have...

http://www.ibanez.co.jp/products/images/eg2013/S5470_TKS_00_03.png

http://www.ibanez.co.jp/products/images/eg2013/S5420QD_TGE_00_01.png

http://www.ibanez.co.jp/products/images/eg2013/S7420QM_TGB_1P_01.png

http://www.ibanez.co.jp/products/images/eg2013/S5427_TKS_00_01.png

http://www.ibanez.co.jp/products/images/eg2013/SV5470A_CW_00_04.png

Guitars - SV5470QE | Ibanez guitars

Just to show a few...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 8, 2013)

I can keep on going. 

EDIT: So I will. I just rememered the grandaddy of all discontinued 6-strings


----------



## Allealex (Jun 8, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Aaand I just remembered the other guitars.


These are awesome!


----------



## Nosedevil (Jun 8, 2013)

Webmaestro said:


> I feel your pain. I can't tell you what I'd do or who I'd sleep with to get one of these...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
+1. Always wanted one too.


----------



## tommychains (Jun 9, 2013)

Ibanez Maxxas. I want to get one before i die, but the price i end up paying may give me a heart attack


----------



## timbucktu123 (Jun 9, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Aaand I just remembered the other guitars.



if you ever find the last one you have pictured here, buy it. its a fantastic guitar


----------



## thelarrinator (Jun 9, 2013)

I've been GAS-ing hard for one of the Ibanez FR2620's in natural finish.
Why do Ibanez have this infuriating habit of discontinuing every god-like guitar they ever produce?


----------



## maliciousteve (Jun 9, 2013)

Always wanted one of these.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 9, 2013)

timbucktu123 said:


> if you ever find the last one you have pictured here, buy it. its a fantastic guitar



If I can ever find one, I'd pick one up.


----------

